# Damascus + Ambrosia WIP



## Woodman (Nov 17, 2015)

This blade came from a Romanian blacksmith that I have a done a lot of business with. I trade center cut crotch walnut, maple and cherry for good handforged blades from a couple of blacksmiths. He used two tool steels. I wanted the maple to be a little darker so I boiled some cherry bark in water for the stain. I filled the beetle holes with epoxy mixed with fine walnut sawdust so that they looked like real holes, not patched up holes. At this point the finish is one coat of 80% Poly 20% mineral spirits. I like the absorbtion and flow of this consistency. It will get two more coats.
I make simple/primitive knives, no guards, pommels, inlays, etc.. I am able to sell them quickly and cheaply. If I were a professional knifemaker I couldn't do this, I'm a woodworker who happens to make a few knives. One of my goals is to carve handles that are very comfortable. This handle is 4 1/2" long. The blade is 3 1/4". The tang will be shortened by about an inch.
http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/100_16921_zpsrjmtbrsu.jpg?t=1447680716

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 17, 2015)

Is that hoofprints on the blade? Great looking combo!


----------



## Woodman (Nov 17, 2015)

Barry, yes it is moose tracks. He makes some great damascus. Shipping blocks of crotch walnut, cherry and maple is super expensive but I really like his blades.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 17, 2015)

Kevin, that is very cool! Looks like a really great blade - I'd love to get a blade like that sometime and make a handle for it. Your handle looks like it would fit very nicely into the hand too.


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 17, 2015)

That is one unique knife.


----------



## Woodman (Dec 13, 2015)

For the final finish I decided to use Minwax Tung Oil. It has one coat now and I'll hit it with fine steel wool before applying the last coat which will improve the looks a bit. Then it goes to South Carolina for a leather sheath before going up for sale.
The photo has some reflection of the sky which made a bright streak along the center. I'll get another one.
http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/100_17041_zpsxmpk03nr.jpg

http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/100_17051_zpsm0lar48j.jpg?t=1449947719

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2


----------

